# 8mm



## queen_of_scum (Jan 5, 2007)

....ok so not _strictly_ photography, but has anyone got any experience of  developing 8mm film? I've found one website with details, but always like a bit of back-up 

(I haven't got any to develop... yet... but it's a definite plan)


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 5, 2007)

What process?  I have a few still cameras that use 16mm film.  I shoot BW 16mm movie film, and process it as normal.  I had to get a few 16mm reels off Ebay, but other than that it was the normal BW process.  Of course, I was only developing a few feet at a time.  I don't know how you handle it if you are trying to develop 100' rolls.  Dip and dunk?


----------



## queen_of_scum (Jan 6, 2007)

any process!  It really depends what film I can get my hands on. So BW is just same as photo BW? (this is how little I know) I haven't seen much BW 8mm on ebay but i have been keeping an eye out.

This is the site i mentioned in my first post which goes into detail on how to process your own 8mm


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 6, 2007)

queen_of_scum said:


> So BW is just same as photo BW?



Wait!  I just realized that I'm developing for negs!  If you want to project it you'll want a positive developing process.


----------



## queen_of_scum (Jan 6, 2007)

yup

What chemicals do you use for BW positive film? I'm guessing they'd be the ones to use??? (mind you, I don't think i've really seen that many/any bw slides...)


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 6, 2007)

hmm, anyone got experience with SCANNING 8mm film? That is something my father is rather keen on.

[edit:] sorry, did not mean to hijack


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe these links will help.

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/j87/j87.jhtml

http://www.city-net.com/~fodder/hand/bwrev.html

http://www.geocities.com/gselinsky/


----------

